

Did Charles Darwin Go To A R1 Institution? - jmnicholson
https://thewinnower.com/posts/did-charles-darwin-go-to-a-r1-institution

======
Liesmith
Yeah, actually, he went to two. Charles Darwin went to Cambridge, and then to
the University of Edinburgh. both of which are and were two of the foremost
universities on the planet. Put that in your pipe and smoke it, The Winnower.

Also when Darwin was alive, science wasn't a hobby. It was a profession. He
wasn't a tradesman or a guy pottering around with Napoleonic War reenactments,
he was a professional scholar and doctor of medicine.

------
leorocky
I like what the winnower is saying, but really there's no reason that an
individual place like the winnower needs to be the home for journals. You can
publish journals on you own site if you wanted to. The need for centralized
magazines or journals died with the internet, but it hasn't caught up with
most industries yet.

The future in science journal publishing (in terms of decades) could very well
be a bunch of subreddits with strict membership rules and people posting to
their own journal and getting critiques and upvoted by their peers. A
subreddit might sound funny, but you basically got all the technology you need
to achieve this right there and maybe even produce good science, just the
people aren't doing it. This is probably one of those things that will require
a generational shift (bunch of guards of the old ways dying and new blood
saying fuck this shitty system).

It kind of sucks that it takes people retiring and losing their life to old
age to get change. What the fuck is up with old people anyway (I'm getting old
myself), I don't get why this is a thing.

